# few CPU auctions



## patnor1011 (Nov 21, 2011)

Somebody may be interested, low start no reserve...

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/140646771600?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_809wt_1270

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/140646764189?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_785wt_1270

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/140646735098?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_785wt_1270

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/140646715234?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_785wt_1270

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/140646202844?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

I do combine postage, price can be calculated www.anpost.ie and everything will be sent as parcel registered and insured.
Thanks.


----------



## rewalston (Nov 21, 2011)

oooh I'd love all of them, postage would kill me though...Just checked my piggy bank and it had a sign on it stating "Closed due to too many IOU's" Sigh...I'm working on it 

Rusty


----------

